
Apple Watch – Guided Tours - nikunjk
http://www.apple.com/watch/guided-tours/
======
sytelus
This is pretty un-Applish video but after watching it I'm now thinking _may
be_ I would have some use for this... Including second button in watch doesn't
seem to make any sense whatsoever consider traditional minimalism Apple wants
to achieve. I also love how every video has so far avoided to showing how to
do text entry in case dictation isn't working well.

------
sumedh
Is it just me or does anyone else think that moving the crown with your finger
looks cumbersome.

